# wendover



## roseby (Nov 18, 2008)

hello
I served on the above as jnr engineer in 1957 march to sept
any one remember joe matthews


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Joe

I have moved your thread from Say Hello to here in Looking for Old Shipmates where you are more likely to receive replies. Good luck(Thumb)


----------

